# best size and stlye tires



## sootha67 (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a 1967 gto. I just installed a 383 stroker with 550 hp..373 gears in rear. Still have stock suspension...Cant decide between 15" or 16" rims,drag radials or something like cooper radials. Also can I fit 8" wide rims in rear? Im hoping to keep a 1970s type hot rod look ,not a big fan of LOWW profile tires,but know I prolly need lower than standard. Any ideas? Im a roofing contractor who loves cars,not much of a mechanic,lol Learning as I go. TY


----------



## linden_gto (Jan 9, 2017)

the intent of the car is important here. if you plan to launch the car hard, that requires a different set up (you mentioned drag radials) than if you plan to cruise the car and hit the throttle hard from time to time. i have a '67 also and i plan on a set of 15" rally IIs from coker with a stepped lip and no trim rings - my preferred look. for me, redlines are also mandatory. i want a period look with a good selection of radials to choose from. with the right backspacing, 8s will fit in the rear (check main suppliers for proper width/b-space). i'm planning a 7/8 set up.


----------



## sootha67 (Feb 27, 2017)

well...for the most part..going to local car shows,with the occasional trip to Myrtle beach (150) miles..But yeah,the occasional hard launch is to be expected, a lot of young G.Is around here in mustang 5.0s..lol


----------



## sootha67 (Feb 27, 2017)

well...for the most part..going to local car shows,with the occasional trip to Myrtle beach (150) miles..But yeah,the occasional hard launch is to be expected, a lot of young G.Is around here in mustang 5.0s..lol I have coker red lines on it now...15 in rear 14 in front


----------

